# Hello!



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey evereyone! I've been reading these forums for quite some time and finally decided to join today! I'm a big fan of the Fw 190, especially the "Dora", as well as the F4U Corsair. I'm sure I will enjoy myself here!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Catch22...

I'm kind of impartial to liking the Dora as well!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

Same here....welcome to the fraternity...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good to be in it.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 13, 2007)

Since you like FW-190's and F4U's I'd say you found the right place for sure. Welcome to the forum Catch 22!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2007)

Hallo Catch22,
Nice to welcome you there.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

hey mate,

welcome


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Yossarian


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2007)

trackend said:


> Hi Yossarian



Yossarian?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 15, 2007)

welcome.


----------

